# Google- Donâ€™t suffer in silence, contact Allergy UK - Fortnightly Tenerife News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Donâ€™t suffer in silence, contact Allergy UKFortnightly Tenerife News, Spain - <nobr>24 minutes ago</nobr>â€œThousands of people suffer from food related illnesses and symptoms such as *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*, Coeliac Disease, Migraine, Eczema , joint pains etc. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

